

Chance of rolling a Yahtzee is 4.6029% (Markov Chain analysis) - squeakynick
http://www.datagenetics.com/blog/january42012/index.html

======
dagw
I really quite liked those graphs. Anybody know what generated them?

~~~
squeakynick
Yes, I do!

They are nothing more fancy than Excel graphs.

The other illustrations were made in Publisher.

------
stanzyamith
Thanks for the link. Nice explanation.

